# Evolve Mutations 2 Now Available



## PasiP (Mar 9, 2010)

I added this to my must-buy list. I have the first version and I love it. Can't wait to get my hands on this..


----------



## zvenx (Mar 9, 2010)

would have loved if there was a coupon to allow owners of M1 to get M2 at the bundle price difference.
rsp


----------



## dinerdog (Mar 9, 2010)

Agreed. Just got M1 a little while ago and would LOVE some discount on M2.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 9, 2010)

zvenx @ Tue Mar 09 said:


> would have loved if there was a coupon to allow owners of M1 to get M2 at the bundle price difference.
> rsp



Perhaps there is a discount code for M1 owners? I need to pop over to the site and check out the demos. I will say this has been a good library - when pressed for time I have found it useful. (M1)


----------



## zvenx (Mar 9, 2010)

if there is one they haven't informed me as yet.
rsp


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 9, 2010)

Rob Elliott @ Tue Mar 09 said:


> ... I will say this has been a good library - when pressed for time I have found it useful. (M1)



They say that this library was produced for "modern composers", whatever this means.  

Oops, maybe the "modern composers" are composers who are always pressed for time? :mrgreen:


----------



## Pietro (Mar 9, 2010)

K4 is required. Or Kontakt Player 4.

Anyone knows if it will work in KP4 without restrictions? I'm not about to upgrade to K4 yet.

I'm a happy user of Evolve and Mutations 1, and I will most probably get this one too. Evolve series has proven to be most useful over here. I don't know what I would do without those cool loops .

- Piotr


----------



## PasiP (Mar 9, 2010)

Indeed a discount would be cool for previous Evolve and Evolve Mutations owners. 8)


----------



## Polarity (Mar 9, 2010)

I love the original Evolve...

Instead I didn't like what I heard from Mutations 1...
but I liked a lot what I've heard today from Mutations 2 demos.

It's on my buy list now.


----------



## snowleopard (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm a huge fan/user of E1. Was hoping for E2 to be released before M2. But I'm definitely willing to wait for the Heavyocity wizards to do it right. 

Agree on the CC, love to see a lot of that programmed in, instead of leaving it to me to do it. 

Also glad it's K4 only. IF it makes use of K4's features. Tired of libraries that come out and are compatible dating back to K2.


----------



## Ed (Mar 9, 2010)

hmm this sounds really usefull...


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Mar 10, 2010)

Craig Sharmat @ Tue Mar 09 said:


> Loving the lib,
> 
> The best part is how flexible it now is with all the simple cc controller stuff. You can take a loop which sounds like something everyone will use and easily tweak it into something you don't recognize. Great stuff!



Yup, agreed. This works really well.


----------



## Udo (Mar 14, 2010)

*Mutations 2 crossgrade for Mutations 1 owners.*

Mutations 2 crossgrade for Mutations 1 owners.

*Hey Heavyocity,

I'd say it goes without saying that people who have already bought Mutations 1 should be rewarded with a special crossgrade price for Mutations 2. That would only be fair, I think. The bundle of 1 and 2 is listed at only $50 more than what we've paid for Mutations 1.

Thanks in advance,
*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Start sendig your emails to [email protected] and/or [email protected] and post a message on the Heaviocity Mutations forum.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 14, 2010)

Isn't Evolve 2 a different library than Evolve 1? If so, why should there be any discount for owners of Evolve 1 (like me)? If it's an upgrade however, then it makes sense.


----------



## Udo (Mar 14, 2010)

*Mutations 2 crossgrade for Mutations 1 owners.*



Ned Bouhalassa @ Sun Mar 14 said:


> Isn't Evolve 2 a different library than Evolve 1? If so, why should there be any discount for owners of Evolve 1 (like me)? If it's an upgrade however, then it makes sense.



They immediately released Mutatations 2 bundled with 1 for only $50 more than the $119 I paid for just Mutations 1, only 2 or 3 months ago.


----------



## dinerdog (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm surprised NI doesn't already have this in place (unless it's just a Heavyocity decision) because they're pricing is great for people upgrading from previous versions of Komplete. Should be simple enough to put in your serial from M1 at checkout and get the discount. Not sure I'd buy it without the comparable discount. I think the Steven Slate sale should show how we respond to a (in this case - imho) what a fair upgrade price should be.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Mutations 2 crossgrade for Mutations 1 owners.*



Udo @ 14/3/2010 said:


> They immediately released Mutatations 2 bundled with 1 for only $50 more than the $119 I paid for just Mutations 1, only 2 or 3 months ago.



I believe Mutations 1 came out in July 2009. Nothing special about NI reducing the price 9 months later.


----------



## dinerdog (Mar 14, 2010)

I know, but it's the usual computer thing we always go through. Sometimes we buy at the end of the cycle (without knowing) and the latest and greatest is just around the corner. I know they're different beasts, but still, if many people think it would be great to extend this deal to those of us who supported the company early on, I think they should listen. AND take a page from the "Book of Spectrasonics". I'm done. : >


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 14, 2010)

IMO, the difference is that Mutations is not an instrument, like Omni or Trilian, it's (now) a series of sample libraries.


----------



## Ed (Mar 14, 2010)

is Mutations stuff culled from the main library?


----------



## zvenx (Mar 14, 2010)

at least 1 isn't, and imagine 2 isn't either.....
rsp


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 14, 2010)

"EVOLVE MUTATIONS 2 features over 300 presets of completely new and unique instruments for the modern composer and sound designer." I would hope new means new.


----------



## dinerdog (Mar 14, 2010)

Either way, new, updated, I don't care. It just bums me out that it's such a better deal now and I can't be part of it. A company's upgrade policy is one of the things that keeps me a loyal customer. And, btw, I do think that Eric considers Trillian a completely new instrument from Trilogy, not just a new library.


----------



## Ed (Mar 14, 2010)

Craig Sharmat @ Sun Mar 14 said:


> "EVOLVE MUTATIONS 2 features over 300 presets of completely new and unique instruments for the modern composer and sound designer." I would hope new means new.



I thought maybe new might have a loose definition 

Because I was sure a reviewer of Mutations 1 said it was from the main library.


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 14, 2010)

[quote:db746c4d33="The Heavyocity Forums"]*"Mutations" is a 2GB collection of tones and rhythms comprised of all-new content that provide an edgy "music-meets-sound-design" approach to modern scoring. Not only does "Mutations" differentiate itself from EVOLVE by further pushingò¢ø   Èï¢ø   Èï¢ø   Èï¢ø   Èï¢ø   Èï¢ø   Èï¢ø   Èï¢ø   Èï¢ø   Èï¢ø   Èï¢ø   Èï¢ø   Èï¢ø   Èï¢ø   Èï¢ø   Èï¢ø   Èï¢ø   Èï ¢ø   Èï!¢ø   Èï"¢ø   Èï#¢ø   Èï$¢ø   Èï%¢ø   Èï&¢ø   Èï'¢ø   Èï(¢ø   Èï)¢ø   Èï*¢ø   Èï+¢ø   Èï,¢ø   Èï-¢ø   Èï.¢ø   Èï/¢ù   Èï0¢ù   Èï1¢ù   Èï2¢ù   Èï3¢ù   Èï4¢ù   Èï5¢ù   Èï6¢ù   Èï7¢ù   Èï8¢ù   Èï9¢ù   Èï:¢ù   Èï;¢ù   Èï<¢ù   Èï=¢ù   Èï>¢ù   Èï?¢ù   Èï@¢ù   ÈïA¢ù   ÈïB¢ù   ÈïC¢ù   ÈïD¢ù   ÈïE¢ù   ÈïF¢ù   ÈïG¢ù   ÈïH¢ù   ÈïI¢ù   ÈïJ¢ù   ÈïK*


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 14, 2010)

soo i just got word from a friend that mutation2 its not good at all. not even close to mutations 1. 
anyone else feels the same who has downloaded it?


----------



## Pietro (Mar 14, 2010)

Ed @ Sun Mar 14 said:


> That's perfect if they have, but then zvenx says they haven't on Mutations... so is he just not using it right or does Mutations not do this? Press key then loop plays style loops are almost useless unless I want something quick or I decide not to change it much but I usually do.



Mutations loops are sliced as well.

- Piotr


----------



## Udo (Mar 14, 2010)

*
Just realized, I only received Mutations mid Feb, less than 3 weeks before the cheap M1 & 2 bundle was announced (although I paid in December).

The purchase has left a 'bad taste', although not all directly Heavyocity's fault. 

- it was out of stock, but NI only told me when I complained that I hadn't received it
- didn't receive it till mid February, nearly 6 weeks later, but they took the money immediatly
- they shipped a broken plastic box - missing piece of plastic was not in the package
- and now the cheap bundle, less than 3 weeks after I finally received M1 and no crossgrade option >8o 

I still haven't used Mutations, out of protest :wink: 

Udo


----------



## StrangeCat (Mar 15, 2010)

no sale for users of the first one? 

:?


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey guys,

I was honored when Neil of Heavyocity asked me to create a demo for Mutations 2. Here we go. Hope you enjoy "Aim for the head!"


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 18, 2010)

Very cool, Alex!


----------



## dinerdog (Mar 18, 2010)

It sounds great of course. I still think this whole upgrade thing would have been easier to deal with if maybe M2 was "Mutations Deluxe" and included both libs. Then you could buy M1 as a starter, buy the more expensive M-Deluxe with everything or happily upgrade M1 to M-Deluxe for a reasonable fee.


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 19, 2010)

RiffWraith @ Thu Mar 18 said:


> Very cool, Alex!



Thx!


----------



## Ed (Mar 19, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5P5q7JrKig

Does look pretty awesome. I think this is my next buy.


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 19, 2010)

It's like Charlie Clouser in a box.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 19, 2010)

choc0thrax @ Fri Mar 19 said:


> It's like Charlie Clouser in a box.



Maybe, but it does not come with Charlie's talent and inventiveness.


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 19, 2010)

Ashermusic @ Fri Mar 19 said:


> choc0thrax @ Fri Mar 19 said:
> 
> 
> > It's like Charlie Clouser in a box.
> ...



Hopefully they'll fix that in an update.


----------



## Ed (Mar 19, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## C M Dess (Mar 19, 2010)

This is great. I also like the K4 player, it seems as stable as K3 at least.


----------



## Udo (Mar 19, 2010)

*Heaviocity removed my post from their forum*

Heaviocity removed my post from their Mutations forum.

EDIT:
Sorry, it's still there, but further down from what I expected.

Nevertheless, they never responded to it, nor my email about some issues.


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

Our apologies for the late responses to everyone here. We recently returned from the Game Developers Conference in San Francisco, and have been playing catch up this week on a number of fronts.

At this point, there is no upgrade option for owners of Evolve Mutations 1. However, soon in the future, there will be an upgrade path to EVOLVE for Mutations 1, Mutations 2, and Mutations Bundle owners.

@udo: our apologies for your less than smooth transaction with Native Instruments. If there is an issue with NI product sales and Downloads, let us know, and we can forward the issue to NI as well, so that it goes to them from both the developer side as well as the customer side. Hopefully they will respond to you more quickly as a result. Also, please let us know what other issues you are having, I can't seem to find that email. PM us or send an email to support (at) heavyocity.com, Hopefully we can help resolve them quickly for you.

Have a great weekend everyone!
-The Heavyocity Team


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Mar 22, 2010)

We wanted to share a demo our good friend Larry Ortega (who happened to be Heavyocity's very first official customer) whipped up over the weekend. As there are some questions as to the ability to tweak the looped material in Heavyocity's virtual instruments, Larry's piece does a nice job showing radical transformations of Mutations 2's percussive loops (mapped slices/midi). For the record, Larry is endorsed by Starbucks and Red Bull. 

In addition, we're feverishly working on the Charlie Clouser script, and hope to have that ready to go soon! 

Enjoy...

http://www.ljpro1.com/The_Crazy_Dancer.mp3 (Crazy Dancer)


----------



## Ed (Mar 22, 2010)

Heavyocity Media @ Mon Mar 22 said:


> In addition, we're feverishly working on the Charlie Clouser script, and hope to have that ready to go soon!



Do a NIN one too please 

Cool demo btw :D ( heard some notes from a mario tune (bowser) lol in it as well)


----------

